# [HU] Opera vs. Firefox

## ffpp

Hi!

Melyik a jobb szerintetek?

Spec. én operát használok majd' 1 éve, leginkább a mouse-gestures miatt, de épp ma zörrentettek rá, hogy firefox alatt is létezik ilyen extension, úgyogy adok egy lehetőséget. Érvek, ellenérvek?

----------

## ffpp

Érdekes. Nem lenne ez rossz, csak épp opera alatt tökéletesen működik a flash (ami egyébként netscape-flash!) firefox alatt, meg plugint szeretne letölteni, ami nem jár sikerrel. Valami tanács esetleg?

----------

## ProTech

emerge netscape-flash

----------

## ffpp

Az a baj, hogy már fent van, és opera alatt megy is, csak épp a firefox nem akarja a jót.  *Quote:*   

> firefox alatt, meg plugint szeretne letölteni, ami nem jár sikerrel.

 

Megcsináltam mégeszszer, hogy: 

```
emerge netscape-flash
```

de így sem ok, ez a baj....

----------

## ffpp

Meg is vagyunk  :Smile: 

amd64-em van, úgyhogy leírom, hátha más is okul belőle, mi is lett a megoldás:

```
emerge -C mozilla-firefox

emerge mozilla-firefox-bin
```

 :Embarassed: 

ennyi.

ps. nőnek a firefox esélyei  :Laughing: 

----------

## mindegy

Nekem nem volt gondom a flash-sel sose, mindkettõvel mûködik.

Firefoxot használok, mert sokkal kényelmesebb, viszont az opera sajna nagyságrendekkel gyorsabb és nem foglal annyi erõforrást.

Át is térnék rá, de valahogy nagyon ronda 1600x1200-ban és nem tudom sehogy se megszépíteni és megszokni.

----------

## Vulpes_

Opera. Pláne hogy most már teljesen ingyenes is.

----------

## pidro

Csakis firefox, régebben használgattam opera de nem nagyon nyerte el a tetszésemet!

----------

## krapansky

En azert nem szeretem pl. az Operat, mert hianyoznak azok a kis kiegeszitesek, amik ff-ben megvannak, pl. az adblock, weatherforecast, webdeveloper stb, amik meg alapbol csak az Operaban van meg, azt kulon felrakhatom a tuzrokara. (sessionsaver)

A kulseje sem tetszik, valahogy a gtk-s feluletek jobban bejonnek, mint a qt-esek.  :Smile: 

----------

## bszente

Firefox!

Probald meg a Flash-t siman firefoxbol felinstallalni, de rootkent. Asszem abba a konyvtarba kell irjon, ahol a program van, s nem engedi. Regebb nekem sikerult feltennem igy (de meg manualisan is kellett valamiket szarakodjak).

----------

## vassdoki

én elég sokszor dolgozom olyan weboldalakkal, amin NAGYON sok input elem van. Firefox szinte használhatatlanul lassú ilyen esetekben, opera kb negyed annyi erõforrással jeleníti meg az oldalt. + nagyon hasznos az opera forrás nézõ beállítása.

Amúgy én párhuzamosan használom mind a kettõt  :Smile: 

----------

## wrekno

 *bszente wrote:*   

> Probald meg a Flash-t siman firefoxbol felinstallalni, de rootkent. Asszem abba a konyvtarba kell irjon, ahol a program van, s nem engedi. Regebb nekem sikerult feltennem igy (de meg manualisan is kellett valamiket szarakodjak).

 Amd64-re? Én még nem hallottam 64bites mûködõ flashrõl, csak 32bites megy emulálva (azért mûködik a firefox-bin, mert az 32bites).

Vagy lemaradtam? jó lenne...Last edited by wrekno on Fri Oct 07, 2005 7:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wrekno

egyébként firefox, opera kicsit csúnyácska nekem is  :Confused: 

----------

## bszente

 *wrekno wrote:*   

> Amd64-re? Én még nem hallottam 64bites mûködõ flashrõl

 

Igaz...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mspas

Firefox

----------

## w112

Opera ist the best  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## resadent

Firefox is the best web browser because it´s free software and it works fast. Sorry if my english is not very good. I´m spanish  :Razz: 

----------

## numpszi

Nem tudom, de firefox belulrol kevesbe kidolgozottnak tunik. 

Elegge erzekenyen reagal mindenfele "tulterhelesekre".

Ez itt egy pelda:

http://158.197.33.91/~kuscsikp/overflow/ie.html

(rendszertol, verziotol fuggoen lefagyast vagy teljes memoria

lefoglalast eredmenyez)

Operaban nem mukodik...

----------

## bszente

Egy ideje mar nagyon kezdett idegesiteni a Firefox lomha futasa. Lassan indul, iszonyu sok memoriat igenyel, s nem szabaditja fel kellokeppen egy tab lezarasa utan.

Kiprobaltam a legujabb Kazehakase bongeszot, szinten a Mozilla Gecko motorra epul, gyakorlatilag mindent ugyanugy renderel mint a Firefox. Hat sokkal gyorsabb mint a Firefox, es kb. fele annyi memoriat foglal. Komolyan gondolkozom azon, hogy a Firefoxot leszedem a gepemrol.

A Kazehakase elott a net-libs/xulrunner csomagot fel kell telepiteni, s akkor nem fogja magaval huzni a Firefox feltelepiteset:

```
emerge net-libs/xulrunner

echo "www-client/kazehakase" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords

emerge www-client/kazehakase

```

A Thunderbird helyett pedig azt hiszem, hogy a Claws-Mail-re terek at, ugyanis ki tolt velem rendesen a Thunderbird kb 1 honapja. Amikor az Inbox fajlom meghaladta a 2GB-ot, elkezdett marhasagokat csinalni, s azokat az emaileket, melyek 2GB utan voltak, mind elvesztettem. S a rohely az, hogy azt olvastam a bug reportokban, hogy ezt mar megoldottak az 1.5-osben. Szoval kell ugyelni, nehogy meghaladja 2GB-ot az email fajlok merete.

----------

## ffpp

Jó rég kérdeztem meg ezt, és örülök, hogy ennyi szavazat érkezett. Azóta is használom mind a kettőt, linux és win alatt is, de választani nem igazán sikerült. Mindkét böngésző gyakorlatilag ugyanazt tudja (amikor indítottam a szálat, ez közel se volt így!), de ma szembesülnöm kellett azzal a ténnyel, hogy az opera _sokkal_ gyorsabb, mint ff. A gnome rendszerfigyelője szerint 100% procihasználat mellett (emerge -aNDu world) ff rettenetesen belassul. Opera viszont pörög szépen. Ennyi.

```

ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

jazz      9205 47.9  5.7 243916 90140 ?        Rl   16:09  81:58 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin

jazz     21800  3.9  6.9 177552 107952 ?       Sl   18:38   0:51 /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.50-20071024.6/opera

```

----------

## ntk030

I take Firefox  :Shocked: 

it is ripping

----------

